

Foot cream kills HIV by tricking cells to commit suicide - partyanimal
http://m.cnet.com/news/foot-cream-kills-hiv-by-tricking-cells-to-commit-suicide/57604460

======
tokenadult
"It's obviously still going to take clinical trials on humans to study the
safety and efficacy of Ciclopirox as a potential topical HIV treatment."

Yep. A medicine for topical use on dead tissue (toenails) may not be the best
candidate for oral use as an internal medicine. More research is definitely
needed here.

